

How sound works on Google’s Project Glass - DecemberMerc
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/how-sound-works-on-googles-project-glass-2012127/

======
joejohnson
So it's using bone conduction: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bone_conduction>

~~~
hkmurakami
I'm glad I looked in the comments before reading the article -- probably saved
a good few minutes with your summary :)

------
allsystemsgo
So basically the same as the old bone phone, yes?

